# Snapper Feta



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

One of my favorite recipes and super easy. 

Place fillets in glass baking pan and pour 1/3 bottle of Greek salad dressing on top. Cover with black olives (I don’t care for olives so I use banana peppers) then Add a heavy layer of spinach. Next, squeeze all the juice out of 4-5 tomatoes, cube them and cover the spinach. Pour the remainder of the salad dressing on top and bake at 350 for 30-40 minutes. Remove and cover with feta and cook till browned. Serve over noodles. It Is delish. I forgot to take a picture until after we ate a bunch. Enjoy.


----------



## Storm27m (Apr 10, 2015)

I made this tonight and it was delicious, thanks for the recipe.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jeff,
that is really an outstanding fish dish. did you use fresh spinach or canned? i think i'm gonna use italian dressing and mozzerella to turn it into italian instead of greek. do you think that would work?
jack


----------



## Storm27m (Apr 10, 2015)

I used a Greek dressing tonight with fresh spinach but had to substitute mozzarella for the feta since we didn't have any. I bet the recipe would be just as good with the Italian dressing. Can't see using anything but fresh spinach though.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I use fresh spinach...more than I think I need. Made it a week ago and used Italian dressing with Feta cheese and it was the best combo yet.


----------

